# Yuck!



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

Not bad:









NOT GOOD:


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

When you gotta go, you gotta go.
Had any flying temperatures lately?


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Warm spell*

Yeah, temps here hit the high 50's Monday, expected to hit 60 today before dropping. 

Is anyone else getting this warm spell?

I'm going to try to get some photos this afternoon when I go home. If there's anything interesting I'll post more. I'm interested in seeing if any boxes in my other yard are in this state...


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

It has been in the 60s here setting records.But befor for that the bees were stuck in the hive for a month or so.60s today 30s tomarrow ouch!!!!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bee B.m.*

Did these bees receive any Fumagillin?
What kind of honey did you leave these bees to feed on for winter?
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries
Russian stock bees will not do what is in your photo.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What does it look like INSIDE.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Inside the hive*

I think we know what it looks like.
Streeeeeeeeks of fecal matter. Or, ????
Ernie


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*HA! - Yooy...*

I defintely understand your question. This yucky hive hasn't been fed with anything yet, and no fumigillin. They're still in the bottom box so I didn't really want to do anything yet. It's the 4th lightest hive that I have so I was considering feeding it in the spring or earlier if needed, but it's not gotten anything yet other than a few frames of honey from two other hives in my yard, one of which is the first hive (clean/not bad) pictured in this thread.

& yes I'm afraid to imagine what's in that bottom box.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Pop the hive cover and get a nose full of the inside. If they have fouled it you will know.

Not much to you can do yet if they have fouled it.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Nose full...*

Good wiff at the hole in the inner cover, as well as with the inner cover removed yields a smell of honey only. The outside is a good bit cleaner by this point too. I can't see any mucked up frames when looking down through the top box into the bottom box.

No way to tell more until I can split the two boxes later when things warm up or lift a couple frames out of the top box to see into the bottom. I'll post some pics when I do. Nothing fresh on the outside, and they've had two days where they could get out to make cleansing flights.


----------

